
Vibrator maker ordered to pay out C$4m for tracking users' sexual activity - danso
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/14/we-vibe-vibrator-tracking-users-sexual-habits
======
M_Grey
Really... this IoT has gotten so far beyond stupid, that at some point I'm
finding it _really_ hard not to blame the 'victims' who buy this shit. When
you consider that they almost always become part of a botnet as a result, and
the global effects of those nets, it becomes even more irritating and thorny.

